
Resetting the Bomb - andrenth
https://taibbi.substack.com/p/resetting-the-bomb
======
FeepingCreature
Could part of a solution be some form of randomized taxation, so that
companies will sometimes have to pay a lot more than other times, to
incentivize the creation of economic safety buffers and increased resilience?
Similar to how noise is added to machine learning training data to prevent
networks from overrelying on specific features.

~~~
lidHanteyk
Just getting all of the taxes paid and collected would be a massive
improvement on the status quo. Our elected officials keep giving writeoffs,
not just bailouts.

